# New Deer Stands



## dduke2 (May 20, 2008)

Preparing for new lease in Bracketville, Tx. I will keep you posted with new pictures. Painting and installing plexi-glass windows today. Tell me what you think!


Enjoy!


----------



## neverlimit (Mar 26, 2007)

I have the black "Blynd" brand blinds and they get to be an oven in the heat. Watch the heat issue!


----------



## dduke2 (May 20, 2008)

Thanks for info!


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

Look nice but I'd bet they will be very hot.


----------



## Blastn & Castn (Mar 11, 2010)

espanolabass said:


> Look nice but I'd bet they will be very hot.


& COLD! Won't rot though nice


----------



## finz (Aug 18, 2010)

Nice,should last a long time, but will be HOT...


----------



## Steve H (Jul 25, 2010)

Those look great. They are similar to the ones we built for our lease, 4 x 6. One thing to consider, especially in South Texas do not paint the inside, if you do use a light color like white or sky blue. Yellow jackets will not set up home inside if the color is light or natural wood. 

I hunted a ranch last year in Tilden in November and every stand was full of yellow jackets. All these were painted dark green on the inside. Mine are natural wood on the inside and I have never had a problem. These are in west Texas. 

Steve


----------



## huntinjunkie (Jul 26, 2009)

what is the name of the ranch you are getting on ? i just got off my lease in brackettville and went to rocksprings.
preston


----------



## dduke2 (May 20, 2008)

*Finished and headed to Bracketville tonight*

Finished painting and window installation


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

are they going to be elevated??


----------



## DadSaid (Apr 4, 2006)

how much do you have in material cost for one of those?? look great!!


----------



## dduke2 (May 20, 2008)

cpthook said:


> are they going to be elevated??


10 - 12ft as seen in first pictures


----------



## FishinAggie3 (May 18, 2011)

Very Nice!


----------



## Tombstone (May 19, 2009)

WOW!! You did some work on those. Very nice!


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

first class work


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Steve H,

Go to a local hardware store and purchase a couple of the Hot Shot brand "No Pest Strip" and hang them in your blind. We use them all year and we NEVER have wasps, bees, spiders, or any insects. They work great and the deer can't smell them.


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Have your members take posession of a blind and then make it a must to get some used carpet and stick it to the inside walls/ceiling with an adhesive of your choice.This will cut down tremendously on radiant heat and more importantly will really muffle the sound of a hunters inadvertant noises.I have had a number of deer flush because of the way metal or plastic stands telegraph noise,,,,,,,,,,,,,,great job on the stands.

dick


----------



## djduke47823 (Jun 7, 2005)

*Going to install foam board on inside walls and roof, carpet on the floors.....Getem loaded!!!! I get off at 6!!!...LOL!!!*


----------



## dduke2 (May 20, 2008)

*Set up Trip*

Made trip to lease to set up blinds. We set up four blind and filled feeders. Now we are ready for the season.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

man those are some NICE blinds. I'm heading to the lease this weekend to get feeders running, setup the blind and get things going.


----------



## duhunter (Nov 17, 2009)

you need to go to home depot or lowes and get some of that raditate insulation foam board with foil on it. line the walls with it. should help kep it warmer during the winter. then line the carpet of it. this should help with noise too!


----------



## dduke2 (May 20, 2008)

Installed!


----------



## dduke2 (May 20, 2008)

duhunter said:


> you need to go to home depot or lowes and get some of that raditate insulation foam board with foil on it. line the walls with it. should help kep it warmer during the winter. then line the carpet of it. this should help with noise too!


Great minds think alike! We have carpet and plan on bringing insulation on the next trip.

Thanks


----------



## dduke2 (May 20, 2008)

RogerB said:


> man those are some NICE blinds. I'm heading to the lease this weekend to get feeders running, setup the blind and get things going.


Good luck and be careful. Its was a lot of work. We setup 3 (10ft) blind and (1) 12 ft blind and filled 2000 lbs of corn. We all were beat! But its DONE.


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

Those are really nice, and I'll bet they're a breeze to stand up (and take down too). Good luck this season


----------



## longhorns13 (Aug 22, 2006)

South of 90?


----------



## Blastn & Castn (Mar 11, 2010)

Looks like them boys are ready to hunt & I bet you so looking forward to all them good hunting trips & stories. Hope ya'll get to make a lot of fine memories & keep us posted on all the luck this season. Enjoy it def putting in the hard work to have a great season


----------



## djduke47823 (Jun 7, 2005)

north of 90......


----------



## fisheyesdm (Feb 13, 2005)

I hunt N. of 90 as well, off of 2804. I was there last wkend and surprisingly it was kinda green. Good luck to ya this season.


----------



## dduke2 (May 20, 2008)

I have a new stand for sale.. All metal and carpet lined interior

713-452-9142


----------



## rattler (Feb 20, 2006)

Nice work. Looks like lots of great memories in the future for you and your boys.

Back in the late 90's, my ex-fil built Wal-Mart Distribution centers and he had a few sheets of sheet metal that had about 3" of insulation on them. They used them on the Sub Zero portion of the distribution center. I made a couple of blinds out of that stuff. Man they were comfortable.

>E


----------

